# Purge valve replacement clears (5) ODB codes



## larzman (Jan 19, 2016)

*Purge valve replacement clears (5) OBD codes*

My wife's 2012 Cruze LS(?) with Ecotech had a few issues:

hard starting after gas fill-up 
sometimes erratic idle 
Stabile-trac warning on dash appearing often 

After doing some online (thanks to those who posted) research and talking to ASE-certified mechanic (brother) I decided to change the vapor canister purge valve. It is located on the top, rear of engine, towards the left (when looking at the engine), see photo. I checked the OBD2 codes before changing the purge valve. The purge valve replacement is a 
*ACDelco 214-2317 GM Original Equipment Vapor Canister Purge Valve, made by Bosch, acquired from Amazon for under $18.*


On 2012 Cruze: 5 codes on OBD2 using Actron scan tool 

P015B: O2 sensor delayed response, lean too rich Bank 1 sensor 1 "confirmed" 
 P0171 (3 of them): Bank 1 System too lean "confirmed" 
P2270: Oxygen sensor signal stuck lean Bank 1 Sensor 2 "confirmed" 

The P0171 code also returned as "permanent" on my code scanner.

After changing the purge valve, NO CODES! Woohoo, success  The car was driven about 35 miles, suburban street driving, no codes have reappeared.


----------



## larzman (Jan 19, 2016)

quick update Jan. 30: over 300 miles put on since purge valve replacement, no check engine warnings have returned. No Stabile-trac warnings, and car was fully refueled and started normally.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## rudeboybelize (Aug 5, 2012)

Did you buy just the canister or the canister with hose attached ??

I've been having the same problem and tired of dealing with the dealership witch says the problem is normal and how the car operates 

Did you remove the negative battery cable first 

Then unclip the sensor and hoses ?? 

Any help would be great 
Thank you for the post I've been searching for a while on something that would fix my issue 

SHOUT OUT to CRUZETALK Members the only reason my car is still on the road


----------



## rudeboybelize (Aug 5, 2012)

Well I Bought the part and installed it wasn't as hard as I though didn't save any $$ just picked it up from the dealership well see how it goes im draining the car of electrical charge now... also as I was going about removing my negative cable I saw that my oil cap was sitting lob sided I removed and saw the rubber o ring was crushed on one side picked up a new one and schedule to have a pcv valve check or replaced since it clearly show that oil was getting pushed out past the oil cap **check those o rings on the oil caps* another member on here I believe found replacement o rings if you don't want to buy the entire cap


----------



## cmanus (Jun 29, 2021)

rudeboybelize said:


> Did you buy just the canister or the canister with hose attached ??
> 
> I've been having the same problem and tired of dealing with the dealership witch says the problem is normal and how the car operates
> 
> ...


I have bought three Purge flows. Not to mention a catalytic converter amongst other things.. I am still having nothing but problems and carbon buildups and it goes like it's idling rough with a miss. I've been dealing with his car for 4 years with the same problem. Start reporting these problems to GM. I am almost at the attorney general because my car hasn't been right and will not be right because it causes internal damage the dealership cannot even track the problem down they've had my car for 2 months and this is the third trip to the dealership. These cars are lemons. I got a Chevrolet Cruze 1.4 L turbo 2013 model


----------

